# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Aνταλλαγή κλουβιού για μεσαίους παπαγάλους με δύο καναρινάκια

## kazamias

ανταλλασω αυτο το κλουβι που ειναι για μεσαιους παπαγαλους με δυο καναρινακια

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα φιλε Βασιλη, πες μου λιγο τις διαστασεις του σε παρακαλω.

----------


## kazamias

φιλε μου οι διαστασεις ειναι 0.70 το υψος(χωρις να υπολογισω το ανοιγμα)Χ0.45 το φαρδος.

----------


## lagreco69

Σε ευχαριστω! ψαχνω για ενα τετοιο κλουβι αλλα δεν ξερω εαν κανει για κοκατιλ, λογο της μεγαλης ουρας που εχει αυτο το ειδος.

----------


## kazamias

ειναι οτι πρεπει για κοκατιλ.

----------


## wizardbeats

ισχυει??

----------


## kazamias

ισχυει.

----------


## wizardbeats

εχεις πμ

----------


## kazamias

παρακαλω η αγγελια να κλεισει.το κλουβι δοθηκε.

----------

